# Wireless Networking in من روائع كتب الاتصالات



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
يا محبي الاتصالات من مبتدئين و خبراء ستضيع نصف عمرك ان لم تقرأ هذه الرائعة من روائع الاتصالات
للعلم:
* تم رفع الكتاب على 3 مراحل
* الكتاب باللغة الانجليزية
* شكرا لثقتكم


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك...
وحابب اضيف ملاحظه مهمه جدا على المرفقات اللي بهذا الموضوع

يجب تنزيل الثلاث ملفات المضغوطه بالترتيب وحفظها في مكان معيين ثم فك ضغط اول جزء لكي تفك الاجزاء الاخرى وتدمج مع بعضها في ملف pdf. ومن دون ذلك لا يمكن فك ضغط جزء دون وجود الاجزاء الاخرى بنفس المكان.

شكرا كتير الك والى الامام.*​


----------



## abbas_3a (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي 
الكتب افادتني جدا ...


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## mayora (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ياريت لو ممكن تكون هناك كتب اقل صفح حتى يمكن قرائتها والاستفادة منها وشكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gowaly (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## sakr7 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

* ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا

*


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخي


----------



## ًwimax (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## najebnader (14 يوليو 2010)

*Wireless*

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع والجميل


----------



## * AishA * (15 يوليو 2010)

thank u.. 
:76:it seems a nice book

barak ALLAH feek :75:


----------

